# Me & my buddy 1987 haro master



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2022)

Me & my buddy circa  1987 , summer of 1987 with my black & coral Haro master loved that bike so much rode till about 1991 them I got my drivers license and sold it a friend's little brother I heard her still has it love to get it back


----------

